
Mortgages in terms of years of working life - algui91
https://nation.maps.arcgis.com/apps/Cascade/index.html?appid=de7f932e3a1d494f9c9d9a67fb0de646
======
algui91
Title from: [https://flowingdata.com/2017/09/08/mortgages-in-terms-of-
yea...](https://flowingdata.com/2017/09/08/mortgages-in-terms-of-years-of-
working-life/)

------
kebeller
Whats with all the arcgis spam?

